# Problem with Windows 7 Starter - and networking



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 11, 2010)

Can anyone help me with a networking problem with Windows 7 Starter edition? I just got a new netbook that came with this OS. The problem is that:

1/ It refuses to connect to my NAS (buffalo linkstation). No problems with NT/XP/03

2/ Searching the internet made me find out that Win 7 is not compatible with linux shares without a security policy change:

```
Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Local Security Policy 
Local Policies - Security Options 

Network security: LAN Manager authentication level 
Send LM & NTLM responses 

Minimum session security for NTLM SSP 
Disable Require 128-bit encryption
```

3/ Problem is that W7 Starter does NOT have access to the Local Security Policy tool

Does anyone know a *h4ck * so that my Win7 netbook can access my NAS!?

Now I understand what "anytime upgrade" means? But :shadedshu that is cheap, XP home editions work fine, but Win7 not. What a downgrade! What is worse, there is NO WARNING on the box. So I have already wasted hours and lost much hair.

Tips please. If this isnt solved by end of week, I will implement a downgrade to a spare license of Windows for Workgroups 3.11 *which works of course!* It's enough to drive you bonkers!


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 11, 2010)

I would take the NAS and mount it on one of the other systems and share it, and then you can access that share of the NAS from Windows 7.  Ya dig?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2010)

does the NAS have a web interface? try connecting to it directly and see what happens.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 11, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> I would take the NAS and mount it on one of the other systems and share it, and then you can access that share of the NAS from Windows 7.  Ya dig?


There is a whole ACL set up, it's also used for remote access to files, and there's a whole set of existing infrastructure that is linked to working shares. eg. network scanner, FTP, etc. Besides, i really dont want to make it dependent on a 24/7 system.

Need a h4ck! I wonder if the "tools" are missing from W7 starter, but the registry can still be editted directly to make it work. Will google further. MAN! WHAT A TIME WASTER BY MS! 



Easy Rhino said:


> does the NAS have a web interface? try connecting to it directly and see what happens.


I can get to the web interface NP. If I browse the network it will see the device. The issues is with Windows file and director shares, like this: \\NAS\myfolder will ask for login and password, and then deny, even though the correct credentials are given.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> There is a whole ACL set up, it's also used for remote access to files, and there's a whole set of existing infrastructure that is linked to working shares. eg. network scanner, FTP, etc. Besides, i really dont want to make it dependent on a 24/7 system.
> 
> Need a h4ck! I wonder if the "tools" are missing from W7 starter, but the registry can still be editted directly to make it work. Will google further. MAN! WHAT A TIME WASTER BY MS!
> 
> ...



ok just making sure. i actually have the same problem with my samba shares when i switched from vista to win7. i cannot access any of the samba shares now from win7 and it is definitely a permission and security policy issue. 

i am not quite sure how to fix it and will follow this thread in hopes to help solve the problem.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 11, 2010)

Run that WFW 3.11 inside a Virtual Box


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 11, 2010)

You cheeky winker.  Ya canna virtualise on an Atom or in Windows Starter, nor get access that is denied by the hosting OS.


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 11, 2010)

I found the solution!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 11, 2010)

You very cheeky winker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Problem is with Home edition too! (according to a lot of what I have read today). Need Pro, Enterprise or Ultimate Edition.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_7_editions#Comparison_chart



Easy Rhino said:


> ok just making sure. i actually have the same problem with my samba shares when i switched from vista to win7. i cannot access any of the samba shares now from win7 and it is definitely a permission and security policy issue.
> 
> i am not quite sure how to fix it and will follow this thread in hopes to help solve the problem.


Follow the instructions in the code-box in my OP. You can do this, because you have W7Pro. I can't with W7Starter


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Try going into Network and Sharing Center, then go to Advanced Sharing Option.  There should be an option to use 40 or 56 bit encryption instead of 128 bit.  I don't know if that just affects shares from the Win7 machine, or if that setting applies to shares the Win7 machine is connecting to also.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 11, 2010)

I will give *anything* a go.

Also found
http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Windows7
http://www.win7heads.com/networking/16619-windows-7-home-premium-refuses-connect-nas.html
http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-networking/1669-cannot-access-nas-3.html
http://www.mostlyoperational.com/?p=86
http://makingwindowseasy.com/?p=271


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2010)

notice the one about encryption?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm currently 300km away from the problem. I'll test it out as soon as I get back, and will report!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here are two reg files that apply the setting you requested in your original post, in case changing the setting doesn't work.  They should work in any version of Windows 7, regardless of if it has Group Policy Editor or not.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 11, 2010)

i can get a simple share working using samba but i have to login as guest. i still cannot get win7 to play nice with passing credentials to samba. im sure it is just something small but im tired of looking for now!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been using Win7 for a few weeks now on a new netbook, and to be honest, it is a complete let-down. Sure, a bit of graphics *bling*, but I dont feel there are productivity gains. In fact, I'd go as far as to say that the leaning curve, with everything in different places, esp. the loss of the quick launch and desktopshortcut, are a PITA when you work with BOTH systems as I do: workstation on W2K3 and netbook on W7.  And on the netbook there is no doubt, Win7 is a lot slower and clunky. I think you need a lot of ram and a decent GPU to "help" the whole thing along. If you have an Atom trying to run W7 and even worse on intel integrated then you are a LOT LOT LOT MUCH MUCH MUCH VERY VERY VERY WORSE WORSE WORSE than using XP or W2K3.

I can stand the way W7 mouse movements over buttons and selection options "flicker" due to the Atom and intel IGP trying to keep up with desktop animation. Grr.

Does MS offer a "downgrade path"? With my W7 license can I opt to downgrade to XP? Or is this only an enterprise option?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 13, 2010)

why not just turn off all the visual stuff?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 13, 2010)

lemonadesoda said:


> the loss of the quick launch and desktopshortcut, are a PITA when you work with BOTH systems as I do



Actually windows 7 still has both...drag what ever you want to use in quickluanch area or select PIN to taskbar.
As for the desktop right click bottom tool bar and select toolbars and then select desktop.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2010)

lemonadesoda said:


> I've been using Win7 for a few weeks now on a new netbook, and to be honest, it is a complete let-down. Sure, a bit of graphics *bling*, but I dont feel there are productivity gains. In fact, I'd go as far as to say that the leaning curve, with everything in different places, esp. the loss of the quick launch and desktopshortcut, are a PITA when you work with BOTH systems as I do: workstation on W2K3 and netbook on W7.  And on the netbook there is no doubt, Win7 is a lot slower and clunky. I think you need a lot of ram and a decent GPU to "help" the whole thing along. If you have an Atom trying to run W7 and even worse on intel integrated then you are a LOT LOT LOT MUCH MUCH MUCH VERY VERY VERY WORSE WORSE WORSE than using XP or W2K3.
> 
> I can stand the way W7 mouse movements over buttons and selection options "flicker" due to the Atom and intel IGP trying to keep up with desktop animation. Grr.
> 
> Does MS offer a "downgrade path"? With my W7 license can I opt to downgrade to XP? Or is this only an enterprise option?



Quicklaunch was replaced with the superlaunch bar, which I actually like better.  I can understand that some might not though.  If you don't, just remove everything from the superlaunch bar, and enable the quicklaunch bar again.

Not sure what you mean by the desktopshortcut, unless you mean the show desktop shortcut that was in the quicklaunch bar, in which case that is easy to recreate in either the superlaunch bar or the quicklaunch bar,though it is now permanantly located in the bottom right corner beside the clock so there really isn't a need.

And I don't know what is going on with your netbook, but my 1000H runs so much better with Win7 then it did with XP.  It has absolutely no issue with Aero, or any graphical problems like you describe.

Yes, there is a downgrade path for Windows 7, but only the Professional and Ultimate versions.  Windows 7 Professional can be downgraded to Windows Vista Professional or Ultimate not XP, Windows 7 Ultimate can be downgraded to XP Professional.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 14, 2010)

newteckie and mussels, I would like to give you both a big

THANK YOU!

The combination of BOTH changing filesharing encryption to 40/56-bit, and the use of the registry entries made the blooming thing work.

Note: file encryption settings did not work alone.  I had to merge the registry changes too, then it worked. Also, there was a "file in use" error on one of the registry merges, but after a reboot it was working, albeit one of the registry changes might not have been imported properly. It might be that the registry merge is better done in safe-mode. (Is safemode still possible under W7?).

Anyway, thanks to you guys, the netbook can now access the NAS. 

@lemonade. I tend to agree with what you have said. Win7 _Starter_ really isnt an upgrade over XP at all. If you are running W7 on your other computers, then it is good to be consistent. But if your other PCs are on XP, then having an inconsistent but not better W7S aint worth the hassle.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Going from XP Pro to Win7 Start is like going from an HD3870 to an HD4550.  Yes, the series is one step up, but in reality the product isn't an upgrade.


----------



## ercanmetin (Jun 26, 2010)

*What Exactly I Need To Do ????*

I have windows 7 starter.
and Buffalo NAS
I tried everything recommended on this thread and others on the internet.
But nothing has worked.

Anybody who has got it working! PLEASE step by step instructions.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Sep 8, 2010)

Just noticed your post ercanmetin. Since newtekie and mussels helped me out - I'll give back by trying to help you.  Where do you stand at the moment? Did you fix it? What Buffalo NAS do you have?


----------



## fippy (Nov 25, 2010)

*Windows 7 Starter & NAS SOLVED*

Hi, 

I too have been struggling with this for a while. The way I solved it was to firstly ensure that my win 7 starter machine, like my desktop had a user account set up with a password. The name of the user account and password is the same as the username and password I have setup on the NAS box (Linkstation) . I then (after a million hours browsing for solutions) tried using the Windows Vista Patch sor my particular linkstation from the buffalo support website. This patch simply alters the registry to overcome any of the local policy issues that cannot be altered in win 7 starter.

After that it worked fine. Have a go and let me know how you go

http://www.buffalotech.com/support/downloads/


----------

